# How do you pass (read waste) your time?



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

When you get to that stage of life (aged or incapacitated) where you've nothing to do, nowhere to go, what do you do to occupy yourself and keep the brain active?

I have constant music, a mix of Baroque, jazz and swing, 45x3hour playlists, so repeat every 10 - 12 days, shuffled and add/subtract a few tracks from time to time. I visit 4 or 5 forums a few times each day, in between I have a few other things on the computer to occupy me, I can play Srabble, bridge, cribbage or various games of solitaire, I can also do jigsaws on screen, take any image from the computer or on line and the computer will make a jigsaw from it which I then do.

When I find the energy and will to move from the computer I have a model railway under construction - second childhood, playing trains - work in progress


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I missed the Golden Age of comic books, before censorship.

https://comicbookplus.com/?dlid=16406


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I pass the time with my hobbies. I waste time on this forum.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

geralmar said:


> I missed the Golden Age of comic books, before censorship.
> 
> https://comicbookplus.com/?dlid=16406


Comic books! Loved them. I devoured all EC Comics, including the very beginnings of _Mad_ when it was a comic book. I also read Tarzan, Blackhawk, Wonder Woman, and Airboy comics, as well as Donald Duck's and Uncle Scrooge's adventures, and finally, almost all the _Classics Illustrated_ comics--read _Moby Dick, Crime and Punishment, Les Misérables_, etc., all as comics first.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I managed to get a download of every issue of Mad Magazine. Wonderful stuff from the get-go.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

I am not that old yet, so mainly I live to work ... It's great.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm still an avid reader and collector of comics, or as I prefer to say nowadays, graphic novels. As a boy growing up in Scotland in the fifties American comics were an endless source of delight to me and my friends and they were read and swapped endlessly. Happy days and now with more disposable income I can indulge myself that little bit more. My wife thinks that I'm still a child, and she's right of course.:lol:

I don't mind growing old but I do object to growing up!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm retired, so probably your target demographic, but cannot imagine having nothing to do, nowhere to go. 

I listen to music, read books, browse on-line (circumspice!), garden, bird-watch, gym twice a week, walking, housework, dropping in on friends, writing inferior poetry ... in short, doing all the things that I resented not having the time for when I was working. 

Oh yes, and watch TV in the evenings. I'm not a total fanatic.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> I'm retired, so probably your target demographic, but cannot imagine having nothing to do, nowhere to go.
> 
> I listen to music, read books, browse on-line (circumspice!), garden, bird-watch, gym twice a week, walking, housework, dropping in on friends, writing inferior poetry ... in short, doing all the things that I resented not having the time for when I was working.
> 
> Oh yes, and watch TV in the evenings. I'm not a total fanatic.


I agree. I don't know how I actually found time to work. I have a rather full and enjoyable life and never feel I'm not filling my days.


----------



## jasper01 (Jan 19, 2019)

I frequently wonder what I did before home computers and the internet came along as I spend too much time doing that. Computer games. browsing the internet waste a lot of time especially in winter. I also read, always have music in the background, watch TV at night. 
However, I do make the effort to go to the gym for a couple of hours 2 or 3 times a week, and in summer garden and kayak. Winter here has been particularly brutal this year so that makes it hard. I used to paint watercolours but have not been able to get back to it, sadly.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Holland has been blessed with lots and lots of towns with a medieval / 17th century inner core. Holland also has lots and lots of musea. For 60 Euro a person you can obtain a museum yearpass that offers free entrance to more than 400 venues. So we visit beautiful towns in combination with a museum, making it a memorable day trip. Lately we visited the North Holland town Hoorn together with the West Frisian Museum.

















I've got a photocamera with a 16mm wide angle lens and I've got 'addicted' to photographing musea. Paintings, interiors, toys, whatever. Because of the high quality result that a RAW processing program offers, the joy is doubling: enjoying the outing + enjoying the photos. This year the Rijksmuseum will feature a huge Rembrandt exhibition.








One of the excitements apart from the art is making photos that are on par with the very best.


----------

